# New Hair!



## prsfynestmami (Nov 8, 2006)

And the best part?  It was FREEE!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 8, 2006)

oh!! i  like it! 

I have the same cut! i get a lot of compliments on it. I love it , but I cant flat iron it everyday(my hair is slightly wavy) .. so most of the time it just goes up ... and headbands have become my best friend! haha l

ooks cute on you!


----------



## amoona (Nov 8, 2006)

oo looks really cute ... i personally can't do short hair but i love it. congrats on the new do!


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very classic, modern bob. Looks great!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 8, 2006)

I stand corrected...it's a graduated bob with a diagonal forward. 

Love the asymetric bob.!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohhh i love your new haircut!!!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice hair cut!


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

great cut and color!


----------



## n_c (Nov 8, 2006)

great cut and color


----------



## User34 (Dec 12, 2006)

Love the cut! I have always wanted somthing like this but my hair is super thick and coarse and wavy.. therefore I think I'd look like a mushroom. 
But you look so great! I want to see it from the front too if possible.


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 13, 2006)

ooh! LOVE it! i have short-ish hair (around the same length as yours) and i've been trying to get it cut for the past few week...but my stylist won't be available until the 29th!  the hair color really suits your cut & skintone too. =)


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 13, 2006)

Ooo I really like it!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 13, 2006)

Love the haircut! Your hair looks so healthy and shiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always wished I looked right with that haircut, but I don't.


----------



## neotrad (Dec 13, 2006)

I NEED your hairstylist here in Japan!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The color & the cut are exactly how I want my hair to be now!
Would love to know how s/he did the high&low lights.


----------



## Moppit (Dec 13, 2006)

It is a very attractive cut and I love the highlights.


----------



## Katja (Dec 14, 2006)

*I've always wanted a hair cut similar to that, but I have to face that I look horrible with short hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus, I have yet to find a decent stylist for my hair. *


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 16, 2006)

SooOOooOOO cute!!!  You've got a great hairstylist!


----------



## kaneda (Dec 18, 2006)

Love the cut and colour


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice... your hair is sooo shiny


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Love the asymetric bob.!!!_

 
it's not an asymmetrical bob, it's a graduated bob with a diagonal forward.


----------

